# Applied Materials Science



## هانى شرف الدين (27 أبريل 2008)

*Applied Materials Science​*Applications of Engineering
Materials in Structural, Electronics,
Thermal, and Other Industries


*Deborah D.L. Chung*​


----------



## prof mido (28 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ياهندسه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

كتاب قيّم يعطيك العافية


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso 3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso 3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا أخي على هدا الكتاب الممتاز
والله يبارك فيك


----------



## notime4life (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمارالتعدين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------

